# Grizzly Valley N scale layout



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone my name is Robert and I am new to Model Railroading I am coming to the hobby from Military 1/35 scale modeling and Figurer painting. I am really drawn to the scenery and structure building. I really wanted to go with HO scale but I decided to go with N scale because of space limitations. I get more of what I want. 

I am creating a freelance logging layout that is located on an Island. I am using the tracks at the car ferry landing to use as an inbound and outbound track. I plan to stage inbound cars on the tracks and then switch them out with outbound cars. Currently I have a 4-4-0 model power steam engine (DCC and Sound) and plan to run only 40’ cars on the layout.

Here is a copy of the track plan, I do know that I will probably have to use a step stool for the logging camp but it was a compromise I made knowing the issue. I could learn to regret it but we will see. I look forward to sharing my adventurer with this layout.

Thanks for looking
Robert


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A topside creeper is expensive (~$250), but it's an excellent option where reach is an issue.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> A topside creeper is expensive (~$250), but it's an excellent option where reach is an issue.


Thanks for the suggestion on the topside creeper, I have been thinking about getting one. I figured that once I get the table up and start working I would make the final decision.


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

This looks exciting! Please keep us updated!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Well here is the next installment of GV RR. I cleared out the corner that it will be going into. The space is squeezed between to filing cabinets and measurers 88” down the long wall and 48” along the short. Here is a picture of what the space looks like.




The next step was to install my light. We had a left over 4’ LED light from the remodel on the garage. I wanted it centered over the table so I built some wood brackets and installed the light over were the center of the table will be. The light is plugged into the wall outlet that the light switch controls.











The last step I did at this time was to paint the wall black. I really like the shadow box effect and I did not want to build a top so the plan is to install a backdrop and paint it the sky color and paint the fascia and table legs black. I am hoping that the train table will pop this way.





Thanks for taking a look,

Robert


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

:appl::appl:


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Update on the layout. Currently The bench work is on hold due to adult obligations reducing available funds. On target to purchase the materials at the beginning of next month and start constructing. Good news is I have everything else that I need to get started all the track and electrical. 

I did make forward progress with the construction of a company house for the layout. It was the Blair line company house. It is the first wood kit I built. Some challenges but I am happy how it came out. I was looking for a worn down house and I think I achieved the goal. The outhouse is from Grant Line and I tried to make it match the house. The camera is just brutal in capturing details. See some flaws that don’t show up us much from a normal viewing angle. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Superbe details and weathering.

Patrick


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

patricka said:


> Superbe details and weathering.
> 
> Patrick


Thanks Patrick


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good! 
One question, though: Why is your light angled like that? Are you going for a dusk or dawn effect with long shadows?


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

flyboy2610 said:


> Looks good!
> One question, though: Why is your light angled like that? Are you going for a dusk or dawn effect with long shadows?


Flyboy Wish I could say I was going after the light angle but really that just happened to be the light angle when I took the shot on the porch using the natural light. Thanks for looking.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone just wanted to share a fast update on the layout. Next week I should be able to finally start the bench work. I painted to wheels of time metal vehicles I painted. I almost did not post them. This up close photography is brutal. After I looked at the shots I had to go back and look at them again and I can’t see any of the flaws that are showing. From 2 feet away they look great. I think I might have to start using the camera to check my stuff. I am also working on a Blair Lines feed store for the layout. I will share that when it’s finished.








Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It was a great weekend; I finally managed to get all the materials for the bench work and started work on it. The bench work is made from 2X4 and ½” Birch ply. It is defiantly not light, was planning on using 1X4’s but they were $2.00 more. I thought about using a piece of plywood and ripping them into strips but without a table saw any more I was just not that brave. The height of the table to the top of the foam is 48”. The back drop is made from 1/16” hard board.

Learned a couple lessons with this adventurer. The first is always making sure that you have enough space in your track plan for the back drop. I didn’t so the original plan of building it on top of the bench work was not going to work so I put it up first and then slid my bench work up to it. IT works but now the bench work sticks out an extra inch both directions.

The second lesson is making sure to check the corner of the room to make sure that it is square. I found out after I slid the table into the corner. All I could think was at least I have mountains going into that corner.

The Pink foam board is not glued down yet I plan to put my track plan down and mark out where I need to cut out for the water locations then I will glue the foam down. 

Here are some pictures of the bench work.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

89Suburban said:


> Looks good.


Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going so far. Before you get to buy track you might like to download some templates to help with the planning. I know you’ve got it al drawn out but sometimes you miss things with radii etc and this might help. I’d recommend Peco which is quality, they offer code 80 as well as a finer code55 track. Here’s a link to their templates: https://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans
Good luck.

PS. How about putting wheels on the table so you have better access to the backdrop?


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Nice going so far. Before you get to buy track you might like to download some templates to help with the planning. I know you’ve got it al drawn out but sometimes you miss things with radii etc and this might help. I’d recommend Peco which is quality, they offer code 80 as well as a finer code55 track. Here’s a link to their templates: https://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans
> Good luck.
> 
> PS. How about putting wheels on the table so you have better access to the backdrop?


Thanks for stopping by Cyclops, My track plan was designed in SCARM. I already have all the track that I will need. I am using Atlas code 55 on Woodland scenics road bed.

The wheels are a great ideal.

Thanks again Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a short update on the Grizzly Island RR. I printed out the track plan and put it together so I could mark out on the foam were I was going to have water. The track plan also helped me better visualize the space and how I was going to use it, I am already making some changes to building locations because I could see the space better. I then cut and glued the foam down to the plywood deck. Installed the fascia boards on the front of the bench work. I really like the finished look it gives to the layout. Next week’s goal is to paint the fascia board black and paint a sky color on the back drop. I will paint mountains and trees once I have figured out how tall and were the mountains along the edge of the track will be. 









Just finished building the Blair Line’s Greens Feed and Seed for the Layout. It is a nice little building and with every wood kit I complete the more I like them than plastic. I am gluten for punishment I painted the figures they are Preiser unpainted.







Quick question what is the best way to transfer the track plan from the paper to the foam?

Robert


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

89Suburban said:


> Nice work!


Thanks for the encouragement, I have more respect for the guys that build those hole basement layouts.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Plan Robert - Wood kits are the best - Your excellent at the detail work Man - So Nice on the Log Truck - I have one just like it on my workbench now and I will be lucky just to get it together let alone detailed like yours (and your other stuff too - Nice!) Steve (my eyes just aren't what the used to be and with N scale you need sharp vision)


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Quick update on the railroad. I managed to get the fascia and under side of the table painted black and primed the back drop. The original plan was to paint the back drop sky blue but need to wait to get some paint. I am really happy with the way the black works with the layout it really draws your eye to the pink foam, I mean the future layout.




Since I was waiting on the paint for the back drop I transferred my track plan with a pattern transfer for sawing, worked great even if my hands aren’t that steady. Then I put my track to gather to make sure it works and follows my center line. It worked out fine. You will see two areas I did not layout for yet one is the car ferry landing and the other is the saw mill. I want to get both structures before I set the tracks into place for those locations.





I am about half way done with putting the track bed down. I am using Woodland Scenic’s foam road bed. Only down side is they are not pre split down the middle so I have to cut them and my cutting doesn’t seem too straight.






One lesson for any newbie’s like me, My life might have been easier if I had used more straight sections in the track plan. Good news about all these curves is I am learning to lay curved road bed.


Thanks for taking a look.

Robert


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Nikola said:


> I like it.


Thanks


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve441 said:


> Great Plan Robert - Wood kits are the best - Your excellent at the detail work Man - So Nice on the Log Truck - I have one just like it on my workbench now and I will be lucky just to get it together let alone detailed like yours (and your other stuff too - Nice!) Steve (my eyes just aren't what the used to be and with N scale you need sharp vision)


Thanks Steve my eyes are not great either. My trusty optivisor is never far away.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Quick update on the Grizzly Valley, I was put on hold for the track laying due to fact my cheep Wal-Mart special soldering iron died and I had to order a new one. It is a Weller adjustable temp. So I worked on some rough landscape work to see if the mountains would work. It all can be removed once I start on the track lying again.









I also built up a mock up of the cannery that I plan on building. I was checking on the fit in its location and the buildings proportions. What do you all think?







Thanks again for stopping by and taking a look

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's gonna look Great Man - You are doing right by getting the final stuff sort of set-up in the correct manner. Just make it work like you are doing - Cheers - Steve


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Love it nice work and inspiration!!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve441 said:


> It's gonna look Great Man - You are doing right by getting the final stuff sort of set-up in the correct manner. Just make it work like you are doing - Cheers - Steve





89Suburban said:


> Love it nice work and inspiration!!!


Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.

Robert


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good progress. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's shaping up nicely, keep posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow Robert - You have got some very fine skills that are shown in your great N Scale work - NICE !! - Steve


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for taking a look Gramps and Steve

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Short update for the Grizzly Valley RR, Finally got the back drop painted. I used 3 colors for the sky 2 shades of blue and white and I blended them with a brush while they were wet. I thought I had got a photo of it before I painted the mountains but I had a Homer Simpson moment. Opps. Then I painted the mountains the furthest two colors I used an airbrush for and the darkest green I painted by hand after the airbrush and craft paints just did not work. I know people can airbrush craft paints but it just gets the better of me every time. Of course Murphy came out to play and I did not have enough paint for the dark tree line so now I have to wait a week before I can get back to Lake Havasu City to get the color I need. Note to self only use colors that are locally available.

Finally got my new soldering iron and I will start laying track and wiring this week. Can’t wait to see what I can blow up. 










Have a great week

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks great but I think a darker shade of pink in the foreground would blend better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice job on the painting of the backdrop. It looks great!

Mark


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Backdrop looks pretty nice, good work.
You did a nice job on the sky.

Magic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

That sure does work Robert - Very Nice - We are giving me ideas my friend - Steve


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Gramps said:


> It looks great but I think a darker shade of pink in the foreground would blend better.:thumbsup:


:laugh: Just might have to find some purple trees to go with that.

Thanks for stopping by.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

deedub35 said:


> Nice work!





Mark VerMurlen said:


> Nice job on the painting of the backdrop. It looks great!
> 
> Mark





Magic said:


> Backdrop looks pretty nice, good work.
> You did a nice job on the sky.
> 
> Magic





Steve441 said:


> That sure does work Robert - Very Nice - We are giving me ideas my friend - Steve


Thanks everyone for the kind words.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone. It’s time for another update on the Grizzly Valley. Nothing to exciting this week. I have been installing all my main bus wires for the layout. I am using 16AWG stranded wire. I will use sold 22 AWG hookup wire for my feeders. I am running 4 power districts which is a little over kill for this small layout but I figure its great practice for my future large layout and it should help with in trouble shooting I have to do. Each power district is marked by a different colored tape. Trying rally hard to be neat and organized.
Thanks 
Robert


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

89Suburban said:


> Nice work.


Thanks trying hard not to let the confusion take over.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It is a great day on the Grizzly finely got the first section of track laid and wired. Managed to run the 4-4-0 forwards and backwards for about 40 min testing the switches with the two cars I own. I did find out that I am going to have to replace the wheels and the box car so they don’t hit the ***** heads.





Since I am wiring up all three legs of the switches I am using distribution blocks to help keep the wiring neat and tidy. I also wrote what switch they were feeding next to them.





Also the soldering is coming along nicely. I am starting to get the hang of it and trying to keep the work clean.




After the wife saw some of my other shots of the top of the layout she said I need to take one before I clean it up. So everyone could see the disaster I work in. I tend to make a mess clean up and start the mess all over again.



Thanks for stopping by and taking a look

Robert


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking good!

Someone should some day try laying the foam board mountains at an angle to the table top to simulate geologic tectonic movement. Often in RL you see the strata pushed up at an angle.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Great little layout. The bus wires you didn’t need to separate. You can run then together and twist them a couple times per foot of run. Has to do with canceling out interference I think. There’s a thread about that somewhere on this forum.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have some of the neatest, best organized
under table wiring that I've seen. You'll sure
be glad that you too the extra time to do it right.
When things go wrong you'll be able to trace
the problem easily. But with your work it's
doubtful anything will go wrong.

With your system additions and changes are
also simplified.

don


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Nikola said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Someone should some day try laying the foam board mountains at an angle to the table top to simulate geologic tectonic movement. Often in RL you see the strata pushed up at an angle.



That is an excellent ideal with the foam. Going to have to keep it in mind.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

deedub35 said:


> Great little layout. The bus wires you didn’t need to separate. You can run then together and twist them a couple times per foot of run. Has to do with canceling out interference I think. There’s a thread about that somewhere on this forum.


Thanks for the info. I ran the wires separated so it would be easier to keep track of them and also to tap into them.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

DonR said:


> You have some of the neatest, best organized
> under table wiring that I've seen. You'll sure
> be glad that you too the extra time to do it right.
> When things go wrong you'll be able to trace
> ...


Thanks Don I am trying really hard. Wiring is on hold for the time being waiting on some parts in the mail.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s time for the weekly update to the Grizzly. Finished laying and wiring the track for the main oval and the logging spur. I also installed some of my caboose ground throws and a blue point switch machine. I had bought some Caboose Industries 224S switch machines the ones with the contacts. I could not get them to stay together so I just cut off the contacts and will use frog juicers instead to power my frogs. I still need to install the pull rod for the blue point. I ran my engine and cars around the layout forwards and backwards for about 2 hours everything is working great. Now that I said that Murphy is going to come out and play.







Started to work on the back mountains because I will never say that the reach is to far but I will need to make sure the back corner mountains are completed before I can do any of the front scenery. I keep reminding myself that was the compromise I made for this track plan. Still like the plan just need to do things just a little different. I also learned that I need to make sure if I want to use rock molds I leave about ½” and 1” of room between my right of way and the foam. I did not do it so I am experimenting with carving the rock face into the foam and putting on a plaster wash over it. After putting on the plaster I think it might work. We will see when I paint it. Also started on making some pine trees with furnace filter material, keeping my fingers crossed everything works out.









Till next time, Thanks for stopping by.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking Great Robert !!! - Steve


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Another exciting updated from the Grizzly valley. I finished up with the plaster and sculpt a mold on the hills and rock face along the back of the layout. The plaster work was mostly a skim coat over the pink foam. I used the sculpt a mold for the hill that the wife calls plumbers crack mountain. It did have that look when it was first carved. I did really like using the Sculpt a mold it was easy to work with.






After the plaster dried for 24 hours I started to paint the rock face. I mixed up a dark gray color and worked up from there with dry brushing lighter colors. I also used burnt umber and burnt sienna mixed into the base color to vary the tones of the rock layers. 









The final rock faces were not what I had originally planned on but I do like the way they came out. This is Grizzly valley signing off for now.

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work.:appl:


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Time for the weekly Grizzly Valley updated. It’s been a very productive week managed to build 30 trees from scratch and get the far corner of my layout sceniced. It came out very nicely but I still need to work on the trees some more as I work on the next 100 I will need.

The first thing I did was to put down my dirt ground cover which is comprised of tile grout and dirt. I did not have a set ratio just mixed it by eye till I liked the way it looked. Put down some glue and then hit it with some alcohol and water and let it dry. It is nice and hard when dry.

 





I then put down my ground covers and some tree stumps. Then I planted the trees and some static grass mat along the edge of the cliff. I still need to do a little work with some more bushes and grass tuffs. Most of the trees are one’s I made but I do have a couple of Heki Trees thrown in for verity. Ground up some twigs to make a custom blend of ground cover for were the logged area is.











Thank you all for stopping by and taking a look till next week’s update have a great week.

Robert


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Couldn't get into the plumber crack until now. The washout looks incredible.

Ha that isn't the plumber crack...still looks great.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Rook said:


> The washout looks incredible.


He's absolutely right! Well done! :appl:


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for stopping by and taking a look Fire21 and Rook.

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Its time for another update on the Grizzly. The tree making is going slowly and no new scenery was done. I did work on a kit for the layout instead of the trees. I built the RSlaserkit Saw Filers Shack it will be used in my logging camp. It is a nice little kit. It has some very fine details and it was a little challenging for me to get it all to gather. The kit comes with a milled L- corner trim pieces and it looks great on the building. I decided to paint up a figure really quickly and put him into the shack with him working on a saw. You would never know he is wearing lederhosen, I did wonder were I would use him. 











I hope I don’t add to many photos for everyone.

Robert


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

looks amazing. Love the lederhosen!
Never too many pics!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Quick update on the Grizzly. Finished up more of the landscape against the back walls. Here are some quick shots.









Thanks for stopping and taking a look
Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s time for another exciting update to the Grizzly. Actually it has been a little slow between procrastination on building trees and the fine weather here in Arizona. I have managed to complete some trees and the rest of the pine trees should be finished today. Then I can install the next section of forest.

I also managed to design my timber tunnel portals and the southern timber retaining walls. I am using a CAD program called QCAD. There trial version is free and if I like it I can purchase it for $44.00. I am finding it a easy program to work with only down side is the trial version only operates for 15 min. at a time. With the design done I ordered some scale lumber to build the portals and walls. Of course it would have been cheaper to by the readymade portals but they just don’t look the same.

So that is it for now. Hopefully there is more update by next weekend.









Thanks again for stopping by

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s time for another great grizzly valley update. 89 trees later and I have finished the background area I will have difficulty reaching. Now I will just have to finish a Kit I am working on and then I will be moving back to laying the rest of the track and testing it so I can run some trains again. Once that is finished and I get my scale lumber it is time to build some tunnel portals and build up that side of the layout.









Till the next update keep on modeling

Robert


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks nice! I would suggest making your tunnel removable, if you hadn't already planned on that. It's not a question of _if_ a train will derail in there, but _when_! And with N scale there won't be much room for your hand to get in there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The trees,rocks and background look great, nice work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Agree with Big ED here very nice work indeed.

Magic


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

flyboy2610 said:


> Looks nice! I would suggest making your tunnel removable, if you hadn't already planned on that. It's not a question of _if_ a train will derail in there, but _when_! And with N scale there won't be much room for your hand to get in there.


Thanks for the heads up on the tunnel I was planning on having an access on the side of the tunnel.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> The trees,rocks and background look great, nice work. :smilie_daumenpos:





Magic said:


> Agree with Big ED here very nice work indeed.
> 
> Magic


Thanks for the compliment Big Ed and Magic it is greatly appreciated.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Just finished up one more building for my logging camp. It is the RSlaser kit Logging/Kitchen shack. It was a nice kit to work with. I am quickly deciding that only the brave work in N-scale. My fine motor skills are coming along so I have a soft touch when I hold the kit and don’t crash it in my big hands. Only had one mishap with the kit and that did not happen till I took it out to photograph it on the porch. It decided to jump off the porch railing and fall 10’ to the ground. Great news is that wood glue holds great bad news I lost my ice box that I had installed and I am not getting it back into place. You might notice one shot with just a black hole. Note to self find a new place to photograph my kits that don’t have a 10’ drop.


















Robert


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

What, no video of the 10 foot drop?
Nice kit build.

Magic


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

rwslater said:


> It’s time for another great grizzly valley update. 89 trees later and I have finished the background area I will have difficulty reaching. Now I will just have to finish a Kit I am working on and then I will be moving back to laying the rest of the track and testing it so I can run some trains again. Once that is finished and I get my scale lumber it is time to build some tunnel portals and build up that side of the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Magic said:


> What, no video of the 10 foot drop?
> Nice kit build.
> 
> Magic


No video just almost a heart attack,

Thanks

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

89Suburban said:


> Looks great!!!


Thanks


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s that time again for another exciting Grizzly update. Finally go t the entire track down that I can. Still have to more small sections but they are waiting on me to make up my mind on what I want to do with those to sidings. Have been running the model power 4-4-0 around the layout testing the turnouts and track. I have found that the 4-4-0 is very choppy at speed step 10 and slower it will not move bellow speed step 8. In time I will have to play with it some more and see it I can get a little smoother action out of it. Here are some shots of it in action.








Only had two problems with the track in one section of track I was having some slippage of the drive wheels going at slow speed at speed step 11 and slower. After some investigation I found that that end of the layout was about ½ a bubble out of level. Re-leveled that corner at it is working better. Still need to do some more work getting that corner level problem is I have some very thick carpet and thick carpet pad and the legs keep settling just going to have to keep adjusting them.
The other problem I have is with my #5 code 55 atlas turnouts. When I got them they were bowed in the center it was like all eight had been stacked on to a wood dowel in the center and had weight put on them. In my naivety I figured when I installed them on the layout I could get the bow worked out. Well it mostly worked. I am having difficulties with some of the turnouts at slow speeds after looking closer the turnouts bowed both directions and sometimes at slow speed (speed step 10 and slower) both tender trucks will be raised on the frog and lose power to the engine. So the good news is I think if I power the frogs everything will work out or I can just make sure I am going at speed step 11 or higher. I learned a valuable lesson next time I order turn outs and they are bowed back they go to the vendor.
The great news is the Blue point switch machine went in great and it works very smoothly. I have the frog powered up through the switch. I never really appreciated how fast the underside of the layout can get really crowded with the electrical until I finished my wiring. I am glad I tried to stay organized.







Sorry about being long winded in this update. 

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking good, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Gramps said:


> Looking good, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:



Thanks Gramps


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a quick update for this weekend. Made some forward progress on the layout just not allot. I installed the Caboose ground throws on all my switches and wyes. I also worked on the engine house for the logging camp. I got it drawn enough to prepare a mock up to see its shape and how much space it is going to take up. I like the way it is coming out. I figure another couple days on designing and drawing it and then it will be ready for construction. So what do you all think about it?








Rough CAD drawings







Again thanks for stopping by

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

After needing some TNT to get the work crews working again on the Grizzly Valley we are making some forward progress on the logging camp. I have currently built all 5 building of the RSLaser Kit Consolidated Timber Camp. I still have to finish up the roofs and weather them. 

I have made the lumber camp in a removable section to make it easier to work on and I can reuse it on another layout if I want to. I am working on the retaining walls and walkways before I put down my sculpt a mold so everything can be set into it. Don’t want the buildings hovering above the ground.

I am hoping to keep making steady progress on this and not have the work crews go on a strike again.

Thanks for stopping by
Robert


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Those kits came out looking very nice.
That log lined pit also came out beautiful.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work, you're making nice progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice modeling.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow, amazing work. I'm going to enjoy following this build.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Magic said:


> Those kits came out looking very nice.
> That log lined pit also came out beautiful.
> 
> Magic





Gramps said:


> Great work, you're making nice progress.:thumbsup:





MichaelE said:


> Very nice modeling.





VegasN said:


> Wow, amazing work. I'm going to enjoy following this build.



Thank you everyone for you kind words.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Its that time again for a great update on the Grizzly. I have been slowly working away at the logging camp this weekend. I got the base sculpted and installed the retaining walls. Then I put down a layer of sculpt-a-mold that was colored with some acrylic craft paint. Finished up putting on the roofs and smoke stacks on all the shacks now I just need to weather them and they are done. The roofs were painted in different shades of gray using a flat brush that was a scale 36” wide. I was not patient or accurate enough to cut up that many 36” wide panels. I think I am going to keep my eyes open for a paper cutter.







I completed the loading dock and custom made the log derrick. It is not great but I think it looks pretty good for my first attempt at custom building something like it. I also prepared my log pond getting it down to depth. I am figuring on using woodland scenic’s deep pour for the logging pond. 




Thanks for following along. I always get slowed down when I start working on the details. I tend to work in a very fluid way. I adjust everything as I go. Some days I wish that my vision was crystal clear in exactly what I want but normally I just have a rough ideal and adjust as I go. 

Again thanks for stopping by.
Robert


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

im following with great interest . learning more stuff as i go


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

sid said:


> im following with great interest . learning more stuff as i go


Thanks Sid


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Great work Robert. The way the scenery blends into the backdrop is excellent.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Stumpy said:


> Great work Robert. The way the scenery blends into the backdrop is excellent.


Thanks Stumpy, I found that to be challenging part of this adventurer.

Robert


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

queston Robert what is this your building on. is it card board or wood. i circled it in red. i cant tell by the pic.
it all looks great.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Sid I am building this part of the camp on hardboard/masonite because I wanted to be able to remove it at some time to reuse it on another layout. At lest that's the plan. I hope this helps sid.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Really nice work.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thank you . that helps a lot.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Well it’s time for another Grizzly Valley update. Can we say still working on the logging camp and pond area. I swear someday I will finish the camp. I am enjoying the process even if it feels like it takes me forever to do it. I weathered all the buildings in the camp now. I painted the roofs with Vallejo dark rust and light rust. Then gave the buildings and roofs washes of oiled earth and European dust. Then I used some slime grime dark and streaking grime in some spots. Over all I am very happy with how they turned out.








I also managed to put down my sand and grout mix for the first layer of the base for the camp. 




I installed my log sled and then applied some sculpt-a-mold around it. I used some rocks from my drive way to make some cliff faces. I used some watery plaster to pour the pond bottom. I plan to use Woodland scenic’s deep pour water in the pond when I am ready.






Again thanks for stopping by to take a look.
Robert


----------



## Imanoolg_33 (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow, that's truly amazing! You have great painting skills!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

love it all.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Imanoolg_33 said:


> Wow, that's truly amazing! You have great painting skills!!!





Stumpy said:


> Nice work!





sid said:


> love it all.


Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Well Its time for another exciting update for the grizzly. I finished up the ground cover for the lumber camp. Now I just have to pain up some figurers and some other detail parts and the camp will be ready to fit into place. Now I just need to finish up around the log pond so I can install the camp.









Robert


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

oh man i love the way that turned out. i like those tree stumps too. looks great.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent work, looks super nice.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Highly impressive craftsmanship.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome! I've something to aspire to for my logging camp.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Its time for another great Grizzly valley update. The work crews had a fairly productive week. I managed to get the ground color painted, painted my track and built most of a water tower.





The tracks down by the logging camp were painted by hand (note to self paint track before scenery in back) using Vallejo German camo black brown and dry brushed with a light gray. Painted a couple ties strait brown black and some ties almost straight gray to vary the colors more. Then I painted the rails Vallejo light rust. I like the look of the rails even if they are not prototypical.




Also built this water tower from scratch. Would be easier to follow a prototype but this is just all my imagination. Used a pill container for the tank and put scale 3X12 around it and used some .10 styrene for the bands around the tank. I think next time I would try foil to get it a little thinner. The tank still needs a little work.






Thanks for stopping on by
Robert


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Paint job on the track looks great! Water tower too.

A timely post since I'm getting ready to paint the track I have down so far. I was going to go with the WS Rusty Rail pen, but I think I'll try some of the Vallejo rust colors first.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Stumpy said:


> Paint job on the track looks great! Water tower too.
> 
> A timely post since I'm getting ready to paint the track I have down so far. I was going to go with the WS Rusty Rail pen, but I think I'll try some of the Vallejo rust colors first.


Thanks, I think it is a nice color.



89Suburban said:


> Nice work!


Thanks


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Love the water tower.....pill bottle.....good thinking.....I'm sure has given a few people some ideas.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Time for another Grizzly Valley update. It has been a little while my model railroading collided head on with real life. Finally got some time to do a little bit on the old Grizz. I ballasted some hard to reach track behind the logging camp. Not 100% happy with the color but it is growing on me and I think it will look good once all the scenery is in place. I also painted the rocks on the hill by the log pond.











I also had to order some frog juicers after running my new 4-8-0 over my turn outs. I find it hard to believe but my little 4-4-0 handled my unpowered frogs better. Actually both engines went through the frogs fine at speed step 6 but started to stall at step 5 or slower. After filing some on the frogs and installing the Frog Juicers the Locomotives are handling the turnout’s great. Also learned that I have to run my Locomotives both clockwise and counter clockwise to find trouble spots, the locos liked going one direction and stalling going the other. But everything is working for the time being.




Thanks for stopping by
Robert


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

You have some mighty fine work going there.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That scene is looking very nice, good work.

Magic


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert, I just stumbled upon this thread and I am posting so I get updates. Excellent work. Looking forward to viewing your completion.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Chaostrain said:


> You have some mighty fine work going there.





Magic said:


> That scene is looking very nice, good work.
> 
> Magic


Thanks for the Kind words and stopping by.

Robert


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Wood said:


> Robert, I just stumbled upon this thread and I am posting so I get updates. Excellent work. Looking forward to viewing your completion.


Welcome to the adventurer, glad to have you along.

Robert


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Amazing talents, will watch this all tie together. You have set the bar high my friend.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Time for a quick update on the Grizzly. It has been a relaxing two days tinkering on the railroad. I installed all the frog juicers under the layout and I put my basic scenery layer down around the log pond and painted the log pond with woodland scenic’s water undercoat. I will be starting to construct my log slide next and then I can pour my pond and install the logging camp. 










Thanks for stopping by to take a look
Robert


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job on the scenery Robert. The tree stumps add a very realistic look. I am looking forward to the completion of the pond. Will you have a running water appearance on the log ramp? Or will it be a simple slide/roll down ramp?


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I wish I had your level of patience.......


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Amazing work there sir!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Finally got something done on the Grizzly. A serious bout of no motivation and dealing with a hernia defiantly slowed down the construction of the railroad. I finished up the water tower by putting it on a base and installing a small pump house next to it. I will run a pipe to the lake once I put it in its final position and before I pour the water. Now I just need to finish my lumber chute and I am ready for water I think. It just feels good to be working on it again.









Thanks for stopping and taking a look and home for more soon.

Robert


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Good to see you back at it. I understand the no motivation thing. I've been so busy that when I'm home, I just don't feel like working on anything.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great attention to detail especially in N scale.:appl:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert, Great to see you back. 

I also enjoy your work and learn new things from your posts. Good job on the water tower. I like how you built this as a stand alone and will now fit it into the scheme of the layout.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Most excellent!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing workmanship...and at N Scale.
You must have extreme patience and skilled
hands.

Don


----------

